# Steckstangen zum Ankern



## dude1985 (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

ich plane langfristig meinen Lebensmittelpunkt in das schöne Brandenburg zu verlegen. Da ich bereits oft an den Wochenenden und im Urlaub dort verweile, bin ich kürzlich in einen Angelverein an der Havel beigetreten. Für den dazugehörigen Bootsplatz besorge ich mir jetzt meinen ersten Angelkahn.

Mir ist nun aufgefallen, dass dort wirklich jeder lange Eisenstangen verwendet zum Festmachen der Boote während des Angelns (Kopfrute auf Weißfisch) anstelle von Ankern. Google spukt mir zu dieser Variante des Ankerns so gut wie garnichts aus. Kann es sein, dass es eher eine sehr seltene/lokale Methode ist? 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich solche Stangen erwerben kann? Vielleicht beim Metallbauer?
Um möglichst leicht zu bleiben habe ich mir überlegt eventuell auf Alustangen zu setzen. Hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## gründler (12. Juni 2019)

Moin 

Nennt sich Stakstange,kann man selber bauen oder kaufen,Holz oder Metall halt.

Alu würde ich nur in dicken Starken nehmen da es sich sonst windet oder biegt etc.


http://faltcanadier.de/shop-2/padde...del-stakstangen/tnp-stakstange-2tlg-alu-360m/


----------



## dude1985 (12. Juni 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nennt sich Stakstange,kann man selber bauen oder kaufen,Holz oder Metall halt.
> 
> ...




Nach kurzer Recherche stoße ich darauf, dass diese Stakstangen (auch Polingstange genannt) als Ruderersatz bei Kanus verwendet werden. 
Das ist aber nicht das, was ich meine. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand auf seinem Anka mit den riesigen und mordsschweren Stangen strecken zurücklegt =D


----------



## geomas (12. Juni 2019)

Das Verankern eines Bootes mit in den Grund getriebenen Stangen ist natürlich eher in Regionen mit flachen Gewässern bekannt.
Gab es oder gibts auch in der Berufsschiffahrt („Mudpoles” - die wurden dort auch als Manövrierhilfe gebraucht).
Und sorry, zu Alu-Stangen kann ich nichts sinnvolles beitragen. Ich würde vermutlich einfach die lokal gebräuchlichen Stangen übernehmen.


PS: in äterer Angelliteratur findet man die Stangen auch, in „Bootsangeln” (Ulrich Basan, Sportverlag Berlin, 1985) etwa ist von „Steckstangen” die Rede. Auf das Material geht er nicht ein, weist aber darauf hin, daß unter keinen Umständen abgebrochene Stangenreste im Gewässer verbleiben dürften - ein Hinweis auf Stangen aus Holz.


----------



## thanatos (13. Juni 2019)

es ist hier Tatsächlich eine lokale Methode den Kahn zu verankern ,früher nahm man Kiefernstangen ca 6 m lang
mit einer Eisenspitze ,heute in der Regel 1/2 " Eisenrohre unten mit einer Eisenspitze und oben Ringen ( Alu geht natürlich auch - aber du mußt auch technischen Vorausetzungen haben die Eisenspitze zu montieren !)
es mag Vorteile haben das der Kahn nicht so stark im Wind schwankt selbst habe ich mich damit nie angefreundet
ich bevorzuge 7Kg schwere Bleigewichte die reichen für den hier überwigend gebräuchlichen Anka-Kahn
und wenn sie mal wegen Sturm nicht halten dann halten die Steckstangen auch nicht .


----------



## dude1985 (13. Juni 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> Eisenrohre unten mit einer Eisenspitze und oben Ringen ( Alu geht natürlich auch - aber du mußt auch technischen Vorausetzungen haben die Eisenspitze zu montieren !)
> 
> ich bevorzuge 7Kg schwere Bleigewichte.



Danke sehr!
Mit Voraussetzungen meinst du das schweißen, oder?

Ich würde denken, dass du bei dem lockeren Boden Probleme bekommst, die Bleigewichte wieder frei zu bekommen, wenn die sich im Sand eingegraben haben?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Juni 2019)

ist dein verein in der nähe von berlin? wenn ja alles weitere per pn


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2019)

dude1985 schrieb:


> Nach kurzer Recherche stoße ich darauf, dass diese Stakstangen (auch Polingstange genannt) als Ruderersatz bei Kanus verwendet werden.
> Das ist aber nicht das, was ich meine. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand auf seinem Anka mit den riesigen und mordsschweren Stangen strecken zurücklegt =D




Die Stangen werden nur sehr selten bewegt und verbleiben immer im Wasser an der bevorzugten Angestelle.
Man paddelt dahin und macht sich fest.

Nur wenn die langfristig gehegte und gefüterte Stelle mal gewechselt wird, werden die Stangen woanders in den Grund getrieben.


----------



## dude1985 (13. Juni 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Stangen werden nur sehr selten bewegt und verbleiben immer im Wasser an der bevorzugten Angestelle.
> Man paddelt dahin und macht sich fest.
> 
> Nur wenn die langfristig gehegte und gefüterte Stelle mal gewechselt wird, werden die Stangen woanders in den Grund getrieben.



Hier ist das nicht so. Die Stangen im Fluss stecken zu lassen, stelle ich mir nicht sehr nett vor. 
Stell dir mal vor, ein nicht ganz so aufmerksamer Fahrer rammt eine stecken gelassene Stange.
Die Stangen werden bei jedem Angeln auf den Kahn geladen und am Standort in den Boden getrieben und im Anschluß wieder entfernt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2019)

Ich meinte flache Seen.
Befahrbare Flüsse hab ich hier leider nicht.


----------



## thanatos (15. Juni 2019)

dude1985 schrieb:


> Danke sehr!
> Mit Voraussetzungen meinst du das schweißen, oder?
> 
> Ich würde denken, dass du bei dem lockeren Boden Probleme bekommst, die Bleigewichte wieder frei zu bekommen, wenn die sich im Sand eingegraben haben?



alles ne Frage der Technik  - beginnt schon mit dem auslegen des Gewichts wenn es unten ankommt -
man fühlt es nicht unbedingt mehr als einen Meter einsinken lassen ,beim einholen wenn es mal wirklich fest
sitzt Seil auf die Kahnseite straff ziehen und den Kahn auf die andere Seite " schaukeln " dann kommt es schon
raus .Der Bau ist einfach eine Öse aus 6 mm Draht in eine leere Spraydose eingießen .Noch ein Hinweiß
nicht anschäkeln oder Karabinerhaken ohne Schraubsicherung verwenden - .
eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit sind Bremsscheiben vom PKW aber gut lackieren sonst gibt es Rostflecke !
@Professor Tinca - beangle auch solche Seen aber Stangen stehen lassen ist bei uns nur für einen Tag
gestattet .


----------



## dude1985 (23. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mittlerweile bei den Karpfenanglern eine für mich gute Lösung gefunden. Die Firma Carpspot vertreibt die "Multispotsticks". Sind schraubbare Alustangen mit jeweils 150cm Länge. Hab die jetzt schon bei mäßiger Strömung und ca 5m Wassertiefe im Einsatz mit meinem Anka gehabt und bin restlos begeistert. Für das untere Ende gibt es verschiedene Aufsätze - für unseren schlammigen/kiesiegen Untergrund funktioniert die einfache Spitze wunderbar.
Eine 6m-Stange(4 Elemente) liegt beim Gewicht so um die 2,5kg und preislich unter 100€. Länger würde ich sie aber nicht Schrauben, weil es dann zu instabil werden würde.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca - beangle auch solche Seen aber Stangen stehen lassen ist bei uns nur für einen Tag
> gestattet .




In der hintersten Ecke von MV ticken die Uhren anders.


----------



## thanatos (28. Juni 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In der hintersten Ecke von MV ticken die Uhren anders.


Da geht die Welt ja auch 50 Jahre später unter - ist nicht von mir sondern Bismark und der muß es ja gewust haben
als Reichskanzler


----------



## Naish82 (21. Juli 2019)

Wo ist denn da der Vorteil zu einem normalen Anker?? (Oder zu 2 Ankern)
Oder ist Ankern nicht gestattet? 
Wäre doch viel handlicher, oder?


----------



## Piere (21. Juli 2019)

Im Ankerseil rennt sich der Fisch fest. Die Stangen legen sich um und geben die Schnur frei, so dass hindernisfrei gedrillt werden kann.
 PS
Sorry, habe nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen, dass Stangen nicht als Boje sondern zum Festmachen des Bootes genutzt werden sollen.
Denke dass sich eine Schnurverwicklung leichter von der Stange lösen lässt als von einer Kette bzw. Seil.


----------



## Vanner (21. Juli 2019)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der Vorteil zu einem normalen Anker?? (Oder zu 2 Ankern)



Das Boot steht einfach ruhiger im Wasser, du hast weniger Bewegung.


----------



## thanatos (24. Juli 2019)

alles hat Vor - und Nachteile , Steckstangen - ja der Kahn steht etwas ruhiger aber das ist ( für mich ) der einzige Vorteil
Nachteile - gehen in festem Sandboden schwer rein ,bei steinigem gar nicht sind ,bei starkem Wind nicht haltbar .
In schlammigen Untergründen gehen sie oft zu leicht und zu tief rein und verdammt schwer wieder raus .
Gewichte - ich verwende zwei 7 Kg schwere Bleigewichte - ja der Kahn bewegt sich bei ungleichmäßigem Wind etwas mehr
mit unter macht dann ein drittes Gewicht Sinn .
Der Untergrund ist egal sie sind schnell gelegt und mit entsprechender Technik leichter zu heben .
Also - ausprobieren und sich für das entscheiden was einem am meisten zusagt .


----------



## thanatos (24. Juli 2019)

Ergänzung - Anker machen nur im Fließwasser Sinn da sind dann aber Gewichte auch Pflicht sonst pendelt man zu sehr .


----------

